# Nice site



## Polar Bear (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/  nice site take a look! Some good info


----------



## x SF med (Sep 3, 2012)

pretty good site, thanks PB, ya big homo.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 4, 2012)

Bookmarked, thanks.


----------

